# Chistmas tracts



## Scott (Nov 23, 2004)

This message ONLY for those who agree that on December 25 it is ok to hear the preaching of the Word and sing psalms, hymns and spiritual songs with grace in the heart.

Can anyone recommend any gospel tracts / pamphlets about the meaning of Christmas?I am looking for something to leave out at work. 

Thanks


----------

